# Ready for my first mod!



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got a 2005 GTO, bought it new almost five years ago. I'm ready for my first mod! I have no experience in this area, so I need anyone and everyone's expertise. My budget is limited...about $600-$700. I'm looking for more power, and this is a daily driver.

From what I've heard from friends and co-workers, the best mod would be to modify the chip under the hood. What would you suggest? Thanks.


----------



## radu_rd2 (Sep 22, 2009)

The computer doesn't need modification. It can be retuned by any respectable dyno shop.

Beginning mods would be to get a cold air intake and headers. After the headers you can go to a dyno shop to have the chip retuned for a bit more power.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I suggest you save up some more and do LT headers, catted mids and tune at the sametime. If you have an auto a tune is a must.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

CrazyFace said:


> I've got a 2005 GTO, bought it new almost five years ago. I'm ready for my first mod! I have no experience in this area, so I need anyone and everyone's expertise. My budget is limited...about $600-$700. I'm looking for more power, and this is a daily driver.
> 
> From what I've heard from friends and co-workers, the best mod would be to modify the chip under the hood. What would you suggest? Thanks.


If you can install yourself,I'd buy some Pacesetter headers and save up a little bit more for a tune.

I would not waste money on a so called CAI unless you only want one for just looks because you basically get no real gains in hp from them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Shifter and bushings


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*Totally a j/k don't send money! (at least without a PM  )*

Send me $500 paypal and I'll e-mail you the driver's MOD.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Send me $500 paypal and I'll e-mail you the driver's MOD.


:lol:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I suggest you save up some more and do LT headers, catted mids and tune at the sametime. If you have an auto a tune is a must.


:agree


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

I would say decide whether you're looking to improve the handling or the horsepower. With my goat, I feel the beefier springs, shocks and struts would be a great way to improve handling issues/wheel hop with the goat. jpalamar has a point with the bushings. the front strut tower bushings are known for problems. On the HP side, a CAI is probably 250-300 bucks. It breathes a little better and you get some small hp gains. However saving up some more money for headers, etc. would make more of a difference (and take better advantage of the better breathing CAI).


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> I would not waste money on a so called CAI unless you only want one for just looks because you basically get no real gains in hp from them.


Unless you get one like mine :cool


----------



## harvotp (Mar 16, 2010)

A chip? or an upgrade on the computer? Waste of money. Like they said you're better off flushing that 500-700 down the potty. Go for something to make your goat sound badass. A solid exhaust can do wonders for these vehicles! Get sum long tube headers possibly. I would recommend a catback...those are bout' 500-700 and will add a little go to your goat! :cool


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

yea i would do the full exhaust first-- from the headers to the tips. it would add some extra umph to it and make ur car sound like its got bigger nuts.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Unless you get one like mine :cool


Well it is better than the typical CAI.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Your basic first upgrades, if your looking to keep your car relatively stock, should probably go a little like this. 1) exhaust-cuz it sounds good 2)CAI- not my choice but everyone has one. 30 Diablo Tuner- if you have an automatic this is a total must, makes the shifts crisper and properly timed, and it does put some more timing in down low which makes the car feel more...peppy. You will feel the difference. 30 suspension-because the front end of our cars is rather crap from the factory..Pedders or Monroe make nice upgrades that arent topo expensive or radical. After that the sky's the limit, but thats the usualorder of entry level upgrades..


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

Gunslinger said:


> Your basic first upgrades, if your looking to keep your car relatively stock, should probably go a little like this. 1) *exhaust-cuz it sounds good 2)CAI- not my choice but everyone has one. 30 Diablo Tuner- if you have an automatic this is a total must, makes the shifts crisper and properly timed, and it does put some more timing in down low which makes the car feel more...peppy. You will feel the difference.* 30 suspension-because the front end of our cars is rather crap from the factory..Pedders or Monroe make nice upgrades that arent topo expensive or radical. After that the sky's the limit, but thats the usualorder of entry level upgrades..


well said, i did exactly this cuz i wanted a little more outta the goat and i did feel a difference, read the sig for details. if u can get LT's with this setup and ull be happy, im in cali so im f'ed on LTs.

good luck with the moddin' and watch out for the modd bug


----------

